
Posing a Threat to Thomson Reuters: A Forex Quote API for the Masses - oreotiger
https://1forge.com/forex-data-api
======
xcombix
This is actually pretty neat. I've had to consume quotes for an app project
before and what I've discovered is: you are fucked. Good data providers want
thousands, and free/cheap data is very slow.

